# Strikeforce Grand Prix: Barnett vs. Kharitonov



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Grand Prix: Barnett vs. Kharitonov
Date: Sep 10, 2011
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio
Venue: U.S. Bank Arena
Broadcast: Showtime












> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> * Josh Barnett vs. Sergei Kharitonov (heavyweight grand prix semifinal)
> * Daniel Cormier vs. Antonio Silva (heavyweight grand prix semifinal)
> ...





> Strikeforce is headed to Cincinnati.
> 
> Multiple sources have confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that Strikeforce's Sept. 10 event, which features the semifinal round of the organization's heavyweight grand prix, is set for U.S. Bank Arena in the Queen City.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24498/cin...ayweight-grand-prix-semifinals-on-sept-10.mma


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Voted Barnett and Silva. Silva to beat Barnett in the final.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kharitonov & Silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kharitonov & Silva.


booooo wrong rival its cormier vs barnett


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> booooo wrong rival its cormier vs barnett


I can see Barnett defeating Sergi if the takedowns go in his favor but I'm pulling for Kharitonov.

I think Bigfoot beats Cormier though and this is coming from a big Cormier fan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I can see Barnett defeating Sergi if the takedowns go in his favor but I'm pulling for Kharitonov.
> 
> I think Bigfoot beats Cormier though and this is coming from a big Cormier fan.


no way man, cormier will put him on his ass and GNP for 3 rounds, his hands looked great against monson too and they will be way better come this fight, kharitonov wont keep it standing either i reckon


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no way man, cormier will put him on his ass and GNP for 3 rounds, his hands looked great against monson too and they will be way better come this fight, kharitonov wont keep it standing either i reckon


Bigfoot is pretty experienced and his skill set is very good. I think he's gonna be too big and versatile for Cormier.

This will be a good lesson for Cormier to help him take his game to the next level.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Bigfoot is pretty experienced and his skill set is very good. I think he's gonna be too big and versatile for Cormier.
> 
> This will be a good lesson for Cormier to help him take his game to the next level.


fair point but cormier is easily the best wrestler in mma, and im not worried about bigfoots hands as he got outstruck by werdum and kyle


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I see Cormier taking this one. Bigfoot has been out struck with guys who have looked less impressive on their feet then Cormier. Cormier is undefeated with a road of steady improvement.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She will fight when she is cleared to fight. That isn't going to happen on this fightcard though unfortunately. I do think though that should Gina win her next fight she will get a title shot at Cyborg.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Barnett & Silva wins.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I think it's going to be Barnett versus Cormier. Even though Silva is big I think he is vulnerable. This is going to be a litmus test for Cormier.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Cormier and Sergei ftw!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be an interesting final. You would have a stand-up fighter versus the slowly diversifying Cormier. Though I still think Cormier has the potential to take this Grand Prix.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

A discussin about the whole card right?

Mo-Gracie. Terrible fight for Roger IMO, we all know about his only possible way to win the fight and to take down a wrestler of Mo's caliber, i don't know about this one. I'm excited to see the improvement in Mo's stand up though.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> A discussin about the whole card right?
> 
> Mo-Gracie. Terrible fight for Roger IMO, we all know about his only possible way to win the fight and to take down a wrestler of Mo's caliber, i don't know about this one. I'm excited to see the improvement in Mo's stand up though.


Gracie's takedowns are surprisingly solid. I think if he keeps the pressure on him, he'll eventually get him down. Once its on the ground its a living hell for anyone on the planet. 

I'm actually super excited for Yoel Romero vs Cavalcante. If you guys haven't seen Yoel Romero fight yet you need to! He reminds me of a bigger and stronger Hector Lombard. Both of them are from Cuba and competed in the olympics. Lombard for Judo obviously and Yoel for freestyle wrestling.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I went with Kharitonov over Barnett because of his better striking and high ***** skills. Rogers could punch but had little to no ground defense skills. Sergi has good balance and serious power. Strange they have been watching each other fight in Pride for years and never met. If Barnett can't get take Sergi down or keep him to the ground, Barnett will be forced to trade- not to say he has no power but Sergi has a rock chin and very solid, nasty punches. Barnett has a good chance of getting flattened if he exchanges. I say Sergi takes it, brutally...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think that Kharintov's ***** is better then Barnett's catch wrestling? Well I will admit that his striking is probably better. I really think it's who takes it to the ground.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Barnett gets this down when he wants and either UD's Sergi or gets a sub. 

I have Cormier UD'ing Silva and I think he could do it without taking Silva down aswell. His striking has improved greatly.

That would give us Cormier vs Barnett in the final and im not sure how that would play out.

Not sure about the Mo v Gracie fight, Roger could keep him at bay with his jab and look to bide his time with a takedown or Mo could prove to fast for him striking and win it that way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I see the final being Cormier versus Barnett as well. The big question is whether Cormier's growing skills will win out or Barnett's experience. But I do think he could finish Silva.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Because of the size alone, i don't let myself give Cormier much chance although he could probably win this fight just by outstriking Antonio tbh. 

As far as Barnett-Kharitonov, i think Barnett. 

That would give us Cormier-Barnett on the finals where i', completely lost, but if i really had to choose, i'd go with Cormier.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when it comes to Bigfoots size, I would agree with you except for Cormier's experience. Cormier has faced bigger guys who are more athletic then Bigfoot and come out on top. Not to mention he is constantly adapting to MMA.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Because of the size alone, i don't let myself give Cormier much chance although he could probably win this fight just by outstriking Antonio tbh.
> 
> As far as Barnett-Kharitonov, i think Barnett.
> 
> That would give us Cormier-Barnett on the finals where i', completely lost, but if i really had to choose, i'd go with Cormier.


I don't see him controlling Bigfoot. And I can't see him hitting harder than Mike Kyle who he trains with but gave Bigfoot everything he had right on the chin and Bigfoot still TKO ground and pounded him.

Bigfoot has decent hands. He's huge and still athletic enough to stay agressive with combos and jumping knees. His clinch work is good. He's very experienced against caged veterans like Ricco, Fedor, Kyle, Werdum, Arlovski... he's got that over Cormier as well.

He's heavy on top. And his BJJ is very good.

I know Cormier is a likable guy. Hell I really like him. But I dont see him winning this fight at all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Bigfoot has decent hands but Cormier may have better hands. Cormier doesn't have to completely control Bigfoot. He just has to control him enough to win the match and that doesn't mean a knockout.


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

Barnett vs Kharitonov is hard to call... I'm leaning towards Kharitonov though...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm leaning more towards Barnett honestly. Kharintov just isn't as experienced when it comes to recent fights. Also his sombo is rusty.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Barnett for sure against Sergei, I have a really hard time imagining Barnett losing that fight. Barnett will take him down and control him. Cormier-Silva I'm not sure about, that will be a close fight. I think Silva will take it just because he is too damn big.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Kharitonov or Barnett ? Who wins ...*

Discuss


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Barnett is old but he has been keeping up when it comes to experience. He is a catch wrestler who will do what it takes. Even though Cormier may not control Silva he can win.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I have Barnett.

He will take Kharitonov dow and smother him to a UD or submit him.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I have Barnett.
> 
> He will take Kharitonov dow and smother him to a UD or submit him.


Agreed.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

haven't seen much of cormier but im picking barnett (pretty handily) and silva.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree that Barnett will win but I do believe that Cormier will pull this off. As I've said before, I watched him handle a guy much bigger then him. He is only getting better.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Prelims are about to start in a few minutes, I'm really excited about Feijao/Romero, Mein, the Grand Prix semi-finals, Gracie/Mo, and most of all Jacare, Cyborg looked like hell at the weigh in's, so I think Mein will win big, and hope Jacare finishes Rockhold with a nice submission.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Easy, easy win for Barnett,barring a Hail Mary shot from Kharitonov.

Take him down, sub him, or grind out decision, either way, once fight hits the ground Kharitonov has no answer.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Barnett by dec or sub.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Dominique Steele has some sick reversals


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pulling for Kharitonov but I think Barnett will get the sub/TKO on the ground.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

apparently i suck at interneting today, anyone have a stream?

PM it to me since it's not allowed to post in here. Bazinga!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mein is about to put in work.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

YES! Mein's boxing looked wicked.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope Barnett wins just bet a ton on him on vbookie lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I hope he wins to. I'm really rooting for him this fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Feijao/Romero up now very excited for this, would like to see the winner jump to the UFC.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have only watched one Barnett fight I don't know why people hate him so much he seems like a really good fighter. I heard about the steroid stuff but still I see no reason to hate him now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

And people think Jon Fitch is boring....

Atleast Fitch shoots, or does something.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He doesn't have the best attitude is the reason people hate him. To me though his attitude isn't a bad one. The Diaz's have a worse attitude.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> He doesn't have the best attitude is the reason people hate him. To me though his attitude isn't a bad one. The Diaz's have a worse attitude.


Yeah I follow him on twitter Barnett seems very nice to me. But Diaz yeah dont worry my boy BJ will take care of him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DAYUM

What a finish lol. Strange fight. Romero if he got focused could be a very tough fighter though.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Great finish!

but I dont think Feijao will cut it in the UFC.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That was a sick finish from Feijao, it'd be interesting to see him in the UFC.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That was a sick finish from Feijao, it'd be interesting to see him in the UFC.


I don't think I have wanted to see anyone knocked out that bad in awhile.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Term said:


> I don't think I have wanted to see anyone knocked out that bad in awhile.


Yeah, Romero didn't attempt anything in the first round but he opened up in the second, kinda think he has a suspect gas tank not to mention his chin might be a little suspect but I'll hold off on that because Feijao hits pretty hard and even dropped Hendo. Romero showed some promise when he did fight though but I think he's like 35 or something, might be too late for him to do anything big in MMA.

This next fight is gonna be insane.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I like this ref. Illegal low blow and kick to the head of a downed opponent? F*ck that. Keep fighting guys.


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone have a stream? dont have that channel :/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Go to First Row Sports.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, Romero didn't attempt anything in the first round but he opened up in the second, kinda think he has a suspect gas tank not to mention his chin might be a little suspect but I'll hold off on that because Feijao hits pretty hard and even dropped Hendo. Romero showed some promise when he did fight though but I think he's like 35 or something, might be too late for him to do anything big in MMA.
> 
> This next fight is gonna be insane.


Kyle fought a smart fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Kyle has a lisp.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Feijao killed Romero.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1fcP031p8p8#!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And I wonder how Blanco is going to do this first fight card.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maximo is a freaking beast.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hha wtf was that?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SF commentary absolutely sucks.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Blanco is putting a whooping on this dude. Frank is a dumbass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Blanco is to used to Sengoku rules and being able to use kicks on the ground.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Blanco is worried about ending up on bottom now and that lack of confidence is killing him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool finish for Healy, Blanco really needs to cut down on the flashy shit though, really killed his cardio.

And fire Frank Shamrock, hate that prick.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

"who's left arm?" is shamrock lost or stupid? Idiot! 

WTF!?!? Blanco gassed out there. He was beating him good in the first. He looked undersized too.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SerJ said:


> "who's left arm?" is shamrock lost or stupid? Idiot!
> 
> WTF!?!? Blanco gassed out there. He was beating him good in the first. He looked undersized too.


He has a history of gassing which is why I didn't put credits on him.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> SF commentary absolutely sucks.


Bring back Bill Goldberg!:thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

golden child...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

This fight should be interesting.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gracie/Mo, gonna be very interesting right here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, Cyborg actually looked like a woman. She must've used all the make-up!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was boring as hell, mercifully it never went to round 2.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Was hoping Roger would pull it off.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mo was really scared to commit early in the fight. After watching Mo's recent fights I figured he would get the KO and avoid the ground. Gracie actually looked better then I thought he would standing up until Mo connected.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mo apparently doesn't know how to figure out his range.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So now we know that Roger Gracie has a glass chin.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Not sure if that's actually legal Josh...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He was exaggerating I think.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Kharitonov's translator is HOT.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, that translator is HOT! Anyone know what website I can order her from?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jacare!!!!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

can anyone post a strem on the GP thanks


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> can anyone post a strem on the GP thanks


Ditto. PM me, please.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sent.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Wow, Cyborg actually looked like a woman. She must've used all the make-up!


LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight was made because SF had no contenders. I don't see anywhere that Jacare does not hold the advantage.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rockhold using some TKD.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

osmium said:


>


This dude really is playing up the alligator thing. It's kinda weird...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Both rounds were clearly won by Jacare but I bet the judges scored missed punches and fully blocked kicks more than strikes that actually land clean.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nut shot!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I got Rochold winning this


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jacare 48-47.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I have it 49-46 Jacare.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rockhold has this...who saw that coming?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Close fight but Jacare should win this as he took arguably all but the 2nd round. Rockhold only had pressure, all his shots were being blocked where as Jacare was landing and also getting the odd takedown.


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got it 48-47 Rockhold.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is MMA where anything can happen.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you ******* kidding me. God these judges are idiots.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

FUCKIN' BULLSHIT!

How the ****? No ******* respect for the ground game at all, 50-45 **** this shit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Learn what a ******* block is. Geez...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hitting forearms and air > hitting faces. Typical and predictable bad mma judging.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Flashy strikes and hitting air wins you titles now? Never go to Ohio again, ******* moronic scoring.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Feels like Luke did not take it from the former champ. I'm sure a rematch is in order.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Jacare did more "damage" but he lost on points. He spent most of the fight backing up while Rochold fired shots at him non stop.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rockhold did no damage whatsoever and got rocked a few times. Landed only a handful of decent shots. Lost the grappling/clinch game. And yet he wins the fight. 

Man this stuff pisses me off. This isn't the beginning of MMA where judges don't know what they are looking at, decisions like this although close fights should be easy to determine accurately. 

I honestly wonder if judges need to watch from a tv instead of in person as they obviously can't see the fine details.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

vilify said:


> Jacare did more "damage" but he lost on points. He spent most of the fight backing up while Rochold fired shots at him non stop.


Rockhold didn't even touch him until the end of the rounds, 50-45? Were they asleep when Jacare took him down and had him against the cage?

These Ohio morons must think they were using Boxing criteria. Jacare deserves a rematch.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well like I have said many many times before most MMA judges score strikes thrown not strikes landed and how clean and powerful they were. That is how Garcia "wins" fights.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah Rockhold missed a lot and Jacare blocked a lot but Rockhold was throwing 6 strikes to every one of Jacare's so even if he only lands 2 of 6 he still landed more. Very close, I wouldn't have thought Jacare winning was awful but I had it 48-47 Rockhold personally. 50-45 either way is bizarre.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

vilify said:


> Jacare did more "damage" but he lost on points. He spent most of the fight backing up while Rochold fired shots at him non stop.


Rockhold was more aggressive but that was it. Running forward throwing strikes is only useful if you connect on something.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ju-Jitsu dominance?

Ju-Jitsu is pretty much dead these days.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I had it 48-47 myself, with Rockhold winning the last three rounds.

There was NO WAY he won the first two though, that was asinine.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Rockhold was more aggressive but that was it. Running forward throwing strikes is only useful if you connect on something.


That is incorrect. judging criteria is based on effective striking, grappling, aggression and octagon control. for the most part Rockhold was far more agressive and he also largely controlled the cage. The fight was close and either guy taking it would not have been a crime.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with Drogo...Rockhold threw a ton more than Jacare and had aggression the whole fight...anytime Jacare had aggression was when he dropped Rockhold and during his takedowns which Rockhold defended.

I'd give the first few rounds to Jacare, last 3 to Rockhold iirc.

The first 2 rounds Rockhold was just throwing kicks that were getting blocked, and he got dropped in the 2nd.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He's not fighting Giant Silva, Shamrock is ******* clueless as to what the hell's happening around him.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rockholt won the fight- early on Jacare was better but after that he was on the defensive and did nothing to win the fight. Rockholt deserved the win.​


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That is incorrect. judging criteria is based on effective striking, grappling, aggression and octagon control. for the most part Rockhold was far more agressive and he also largely controlled the cage. The fight was close and either guy taking it would not have been a crime.


It is effective aggression and hitting air and forearms doesn't qualify.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> That is incorrect. judging criteria is based on effective striking, grappling, aggression and octagon control. for the most part Rockhold was far more agressive and he also largely controlled the cage. The fight was close and either guy taking it would not have been a crime.


I disagree. Although it was a closely contested fight I believe Souza clearly should have won the fight. 

First 2 rounds were easily Souza's. Rockhold did nothing to win those rounds. 

The 3rd round was Rockhold's. 

In the 4th Rockhold was tired, Souza landed far better shots standing and spent more time controlling the fight pressing Rockhold against the cage.

The 5th could have gone either way with Rockhold having a slight advantage standing compared to Souza actually getting a takedown.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Silva turning into Werdum.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow....

Big Foot's chin ******* SUCKS.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank god.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cormier is a ******* beast.

That is all.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow. What a performance. That guy is the real deal!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Cormier>Fedor!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jacare deserved to lose just for going the distance with a guy like Rockhold. Embarrassing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> It is effective aggression and hitting air and forearms doesn't qualify.


Aggression is aggression. Swinging at air is still being aggressive. It may not be effective striking but it is aggression. As somebody else said though all things being equal the person who lands more strikes is being a more effective striker regardless of how many times they swing at air.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow cormier put big foot away.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

**** Yeah!!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I wasn't expecting that. Comier might just win this whole thing.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

And here I thought Silva would be a factor in the UFC. Whoops!

Congrats to DC. Ever improving after every fight. Well deserved!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Reem would have killed Bigfoot, very lucky that didn't happen otherwise Reem would probably be in jail.

Cormier is for sure top ten now, really promising future for him, I said he looked good after the Monson fight and he re-affirmed it tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think DC is taking this tournament, he looked amazing. 

Here is a real question though, does this change anyone's opinion on Monson's last performance against Cormier?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

man comier has heavy hands and great wrestling. silva chin was checked and broken.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

If Cormier wins the GP, he should have to face Werdum to make it official, the Reem have him a free pass through that round, they should go back and make it right if he wins the final.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm...that was unexpected. Replacements seem to be winning...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I knew Cormier would pull this off! I am so happy! This man will be a champion!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think DC is taking this tournament, he looked amazing.
> 
> Here is a real question though, does this change anyone's opinion on Monson's last performance against Cormier?


Not really Monson would get wrecked by bigfoot. I think Cormier beats Barnett or Kharitonov but I still think he should slim down and fight at 205 where he would be a monster. I don't think he would do well against the very best at HW.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Aggression is aggression. Swinging at air is still being aggressive. It may not be effective striking but it is aggression. As somebody else said though all things being equal the person who lands more strikes is being a more effective striker regardless of how many times they swing at air.


Far from true. A fighter could oustrike another 10 to 1 but if every time they get hit they are nearly getting knocked out they aren't winning the striking.

Just like tonight, Rockhold did a lot of damage to Souza's forearm but Souza nearly knocked Rockhold out a few times...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> **** Yeah!!!


Stop acting excited, we all know you are a racist!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Both men are white though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> Not really Monson would get wrecked by bigfoot. I think Cormier beats Barnett or Kharitonov but I still think he should slim down and fight at 205 where he would be a monster. I don't think he would do well against the very best at HW.


I don't think he can, I've read in the past something's wrong with his kidneys.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Stop acting excited, we all know you are a racist!


...Are you serious?

:confused03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Far from true. A fighter could oustrike another 10 to 1 but if every time they get hit they are nearly getting knocked out they aren't winning the striking.
> 
> Just like tonight, Rockhold did a lot of damage to Souza's forearm but Souza nearly knocked Rockhold out a few times...


I think you need to go back and read my post. all things being equal means equal damage and equal power.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Both men are white though.


......wat


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guess Barnett might back it back to the UFC afterall.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the war master does it again...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Unfortunately Josh won't be able to get Cormier to the ground, i'll go with Cormier by KO or TKO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think he can, I've read in the past something's wrong with his kidneys.


I'm not talking about cutting from where he is at right now. He is only like 5'10" he is carrying a lot of extra weight he could diet off to be at a reasonable weight to cut to 205.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I knew this was going to happen. I called this once it fell into place!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think he can, I've read in the past something's wrong with his kidneys.


His kidneys are shot from cutting for wrestling. 

He has said he would do it but only if he needed too. Since he has had success at hw I don't see why he would move down, its like Fedor back in the day. Its actually easier to fight at hw then move to lhw where the fighters are better rounded.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm not talking about cutting from where he is at right now. He is only like 5'10" he is carrying a lot of extra weight he could diet off to be at a reasonable weight to cut to 205.


yea he tried to cut and had his kidneys fail or something, if he diets he might be able to get down. but some guys just carry a lot of weight and it might be extremely hard for him to do that considering hes having success right now at hw.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, the former "Baby Faced Asassin" is a strong top control finisher. I wonder how he reacts to being on the back.

Can you believe Crocop beat em before...where is that old warrior. 

Thought it was going to be Barnett vs Overeem or Fedor way back.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Barnett has been getting a lot of favorable opponents. He gets to take them down ASAP, mount and then submit. It actually bores me watching him do it.

I want to see how he deals with Comier or a good BJJ guy for a change.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

vilify said:


> Barnett has been getting a lot of favorable opponents. He gets to take them down ASAP, mount and then submit. It actually bores me watching him do it.
> 
> I want to see how he deals with Comier or a good BJJ guy for a change.


Yea, gotta agree with you. Barnett has not been tested yet by a good wrestler/BJJ fighter. He's had two strikers in there without a ground game.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL @ Fedor...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's in the current Grand Prix. He is battle tested in other occasions. Then again that is a while ago so we should recheck.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Does Barnett test clean tonight?? the MMA world wants to know...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

vilify said:


> Barnett has been getting a lot of favorable opponents. He gets to take them down ASAP, mount and then submit. It actually bores me watching him do it.
> 
> I want to see how he deals with Comier or a good BJJ guy for a change.


He's very good at the trip and the double-underhook takedown. 

Against Cormier, he needs to get a lot better than "very good" if he wants to be anywhere but on his back or on his feet.


----------



## gwest40 (Jul 31, 2011)

SerJ said:


> Cormier>Fedor!!!


How so? He only knocked out Bigfoot. Wait until he fights more top tier heavyweights before you start claiming that he is better than Fedor.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cormier is outstanding. As I've said before, he is Strikeforce's Velasquez, and IMO he is actually a bit more refined than Cain, he fights calmer and less scrappy.

Cormier's weight/physique is not an issue, it's fine. He went 3 rounds with Monson no problem. He needs that tank-like build to counter his lack of height and reach, it's fine as long as it doesn't gas him within 2 rounds all the time, and it doesn't.

Barnett has an extremely effective skillset, it's bad news for anyone, but he's not taking Cormier down and he takes too many shots. Dan will most likely knock Josh out and win this tournament.

The most natural option then will be the UFC... has he ever said whether he would fight Cain? Dan always praises him and says he trains under him, I get the impression they would not fight. That will only be a major problem if Cain is still champ when Cormier is in the mix though.


----------



## drmz (Jun 24, 2009)

gwest40 said:


> How so? He only knocked out Bigfoot. Wait until he fights more top tier heavyweights before you start claiming that he is better than Fedor.


I'm not one of this Fedor trolls, his career victories speak for themselves, he fought and defeated the elite HWs for a prolonged period, hell he's one of the best ever.

That said, he's reached his peak, and I don't think anyone could argue that he's better than Daniel Cormier at this point in time. 

It's sad to say that, obviously Fedor has the better legacy, that's a given, but right now, we all know who the better fighter is.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if King Mo is really going to make it into the UFC without fighting again. Well I guess we will have to wait and see. Anyways I think that loss is why he didn't bring in his girls.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I do hope Mo rematches Feijao now and avenges his loss.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe that'll be King Mo's last match before they fold into the UFC. The man that gets the win is guarenteed a shot in the UFC. Looser isn't guarenteed anything whatsoever!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe we'll get to see Mo vs Rampage within the year if Rampage loses twice and Mo goes on a short streak.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If we see King Mo versus Rampage it's not going to be because of a loosing streak. Rampage has to loose against Jones and Mo has to string wins. Then it would be a welcome for King Mo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Maybe we'll get to see Mo vs Rampage within the year if Rampage loses twice and Mo goes on a short streak.


With Mo getting knocked into oblivion of course. I'm a small fan of Mo but not at all impressed with his striking.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Mo doesn't have a weak chin. Granted he can be knocked out but I don't think Rampage is going to do it. That's all.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe that'll be King Mo's last match before they fold into the UFC. The man that gets the win is guarenteed a shot in the UFC. Looser isn't guarenteed anything whatsoever!


If you ask me both Feijao and Mo would be top 5 LHW's in the UFC, the UFC LHW division aside from a small few is nothing much to shout about, aside from Jones in fact I think the SF LHW division is stronger.

I would love to see Rampage vs Mo in fact, I have no doubt Mo would finish him easily.

I would say only fighters in the UFC that could hang with those two are Jones and Evans,

Another great cross over fight would be Mousasi vs Machida, and I would not like Machidas chances.

In fact if you was to go

Mousasi vs Machida
Mo vs Rampage
Shogun vs Feijao

I would have my money on SF 3. UFC 0, making your top 5 LHW's Jones/Evans/Feijao/Mo/Mousasi


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> If you ask me both Feijao and Mo would be top 5 LHW's in the UFC, the UFC LHW division aside from a small few is nothing much to shout about, aside from Jones in fact I think the SF LHW division is stronger.
> 
> I would love to see Rampage vs Mo in fact, I have no doubt Mo would finish him easily.
> 
> ...


Interesting matchups for sure. I think Mousasi would win a UD over Machida. Mo and Page would be really close, Mo has better wrestling and Quentin with better hands. Again I can see Mo winning a decision. Honestly though I think Shogun would run right through Feijao with a better chin and better striking. 

I'd love to see any of those fights or all three for sure.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

rygu said:


> Interesting matchups for sure. I think Mousasi would win a UD over Machida. Mo and Page would be really close, Mo has better wrestling and Quentin with better hands. Again I can see Mo winning a decision. Honestly though I think Shogun would run right through Feijao with a better chin and better striking.
> 
> I'd love to see any of those fights or all three for sure.


You underestimate Feijao, was a bad day when he got KO'ed by Dan for sure, but Serra KO'ed GSP before sh1t happens, Shogun would have to sho up much better that he has looked in his last 2 performances, dispute winning his last fight still did not show much of that old school Shogun imo, and Feijeo is no Forest Griffin he would be a much stronger test.

would be great fights to see tho.

As for Rampage that Hamill fight was a joke, they where both as bad as each other, and if thats going to give the UFC a No.1 contender then god help that division, Rampage would have nothing on Mo, in fact I could see Mo been the closest fighter at that weight to give it a good go against Jones, Rampage is just going to get smashed.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would love to see Rampage vs Mo in fact, I have no doubt Mo would finish him easily.


Mo getting an easy finish? Don't really see that happening.

Only way Mo wins that one is laying on Page imo.

If I could relate Mo with an current UFC LHW fighter, I'd probably go with Ryan Bader.

Could he be top 10? Potentially... can't see him in top 5 though.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> If you ask me both Feijao and Mo would be top 5 LHW's in the UFC, the UFC LHW division aside from a small few is nothing much to shout about, aside from Jones in fact I think the SF LHW division is stronger.
> 
> I would love to see Rampage vs Mo in fact, I have no doubt Mo would finish him easily.
> 
> ...


I would bet the other way around with UFC 3 and Strikeforce 0. Maybe Mousasi beats Machida but the others for sure no. Shogun beats Feijao 9/10 and Page beats Mo 7/10 IMO.
I think Mo & Feijao would have trouble competeing against Jones, Evans, Page, Shogun, Machida & would be pretty even with guys like Thiago Silva, Griffin, Lil Nog, Davis & Gustafsson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> If you ask me both Feijao and Mo would be top 5 LHW's in the UFC, the UFC LHW division aside from a small few is nothing much to shout about, aside from Jones in fact I think the SF LHW division is stronger.
> 
> I would love to see Rampage vs Mo in fact, I have no doubt Mo would finish him easily.
> 
> ...


I think it ends 2-1 UFC if not 3-0 UFC. Mousasi/Machida would be a good fight. Machida is not a wrestler so he doesn't play to Mousasi's weaknesses. Mousasi would not be nearly as successful as Machida though. Mo/Rampage ends badly for Mo. Rampage hits harder, has a great chin and good defensive wrestling. Mo's striking looked improved against Gracie but alot of that was because of a sense of security because of Gracie's relative lack of striking.Rampage would sprawl and brawl his way to an eventual knock out. As for Shogun/Feijao you must be dreaming, Feijao is skilled but the man is fairly slow and would quickly be put out by the much faster and more accurate of the two.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think it ends 2-1 UFC if not 3-0 UFC. Mousasi/Machida would be a good fight. Machida is not a wrestler so he doesn't play to Mousasi's weaknesses. Mousasi would not be nearly as successful as Machida though. Mo/Rampage ends badly for Mo. Rampage hits harder, has a great chin and good defensive wrestling. Mo's striking looked improved against Gracie but alot of that was because of a sense of security because of Gracie's relative lack of striking.Rampage would sprawl and brawl his way to an eventual knock out. As for Shogun/Feijao you must be dreaming, Feijao is skilled but the man is fairly slow and would quickly be put out by the much faster and more accurate of the two.


That's just about it. Only guy who could have a chance in those respective fights is Mousasi. He is arguably one of the best strikers in the division and so is Machida. It's a toss up really. I have yet to see any evidence that Mo's striking is something to be worried about. Feijao-Shogun is unheard of seeing as Shogun is miles ahead of Feijao. Mousasi-Shogun, now that would be something nice.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think it ends 2-1 UFC if not 3-0 UFC. Mousasi/Machida would be a good fight. Machida is not a wrestler so he doesn't play to Mousasi's weaknesses. Mousasi would not be nearly as successful as Machida though. Mo/Rampage ends badly for Mo. Rampage hits harder, has a great chin and good defensive wrestling. Mo's striking looked improved against Gracie but alot of that was because of a sense of security because of Gracie's relative lack of striking.Rampage would sprawl and brawl his way to an eventual knock out. As for Shogun/Feijao you must be dreaming, Feijao is skilled but the man is fairly slow and would quickly be put out by the much faster and more accurate of the two.


What Rampage and Shogun are you talking about here, the ones that where competing back in pride years ago or the ones that turn up ring rusty and over hyped today?

I swear I really hope that Rampage sticks around for one more fight after he gets his ass handed to him by Jones and I hope that fight is Mo's first UFC fight, because if you think Mo vs Rampage would be a close fight or an easy win for Rampage you are so very very wrong, King Mo would walk through Rampage no matter if the fight was standing or went to the ground Rampage has nothing on Mo, just like he has nothing on Jones both would smash him just as easy as the other.

in fact from all the 3 listed fights I would say the easiest to pick the winner from would be Mo vs Rampage, easy win for King Mo. the others would be more competitive for both fighters and harder to call a winner from, Shogun on form I would make fav to beat Feijao, Shogun at 80 to 90 percent may deal with most mugs in the UFC but not Feijao he would need to me 95 to 100 to take that one, Mousasi vs Machida I would wave the 50/50 flag on that one, is a great fight I would lvoe to see but would not like to pick a winner, but if Mousasi was to win it would not be a shock result to me at all.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The whole idea that any three of these guys are any good is based on Mousasi being a great fighter. I don't know if great fighters have a draw with Jardine. The only big win Feijao has is against Mo. The only big win Mo has is against Mousasi, and the only big win Mousasi has is against no one. None of these guys are as good as Henderson, who other than Feijao hasn't hadn't had a LHW win since he beat Wandy in pride. Shogun easily beats Feijao. Mousasi gets ko'd trying to figure out Machida. I think that Rampage probably either gets a late tko or decision against Mo.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

SerJ said:


> "who's left arm?" is shamrock lost or stupid? Idiot!...


Shamrock was even more unbearable than usual this event... it sounded like he was stoned for the first half of it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he was stoned as much as just out of it. Though the part where they were all joking about his DQ was iffy. But you have to admit he's more bearable then other fighters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> What Rampage and Shogun are you talking about here, the ones that where competing back in pride years ago or the ones that turn up ring rusty and over hyped today?


 Even Rampage mailing it in goes in with better cardio than Mo. I have been accused of being extremely biased against Rampage and I expect Jones to smash him through the mat but lets be realistic.


> I swear I really hope that Rampage sticks around for one more fight after he gets his ass handed to him by Jones and I hope that fight is Mo's first UFC fight, because if you think Mo vs Rampage would be a close fight or an easy win for Rampage you are so very very wrong, King Mo would walk through Rampage no matter if the fight was standing or went to the ground Rampage has nothing on Mo, just like he has nothing on Jones both would smash him just as easy as the other.


 Rampage has everything short of offensive wrestling on Mo. His defensive grappling looks better, his TD defense is good (Mo hasn't really been tested in that department) and Rampage has solid boxing with power second to none at LHW. Mo has fairly close to the same level of boxing with substantially less power. Then you have cardio, and Rampage has never been a marathon fighter but he has never ever sucked air like Mo did against Mousasi, a fight that he really wasn't pushed in either. 


> in fact from all the 3 listed fights I would say the easiest to pick the winner from would be Mo vs Rampage, easy win for King Mo. the others would be more competitive for both fighters and harder to call a winner from,


 I think that is a little absurd personally.


> Shogun on form I would make fav to beat Feijao, Shogun at 80 to 90 percent may deal with most mugs in the UFC but not Feijao he would need to me 95 to 100 to take that one,


 I think short of the Shogun who fough Coleman showing up that its Rua's fight to lose. Fejao is not in Shoguns league.


> Mousasi vs Machida I would wave the 50/50 flag on that one, is a great fight I would lvoe to see but would not like to pick a winner, but if Mousasi was to win it would not be a shock result to me at all.


The only reason I think Mousasi is in this fight is that there strengths match each others strengths. While Machida's got a much better all around game and his TD defense is superb while Mousasi's is abysmal none of that really would factor into this match up. Strengths vs strengths I think Mousasi might steal the win despite not being a better fighter. For example I am sure Tito would beat Mousasi any given day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Rampage was never spectacular wrestler. He always knew enough wrestling to keep in him the fight. Against King Mo that is going to be gone.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Rampage was never spectacular wrestler. He always knew enough wrestling to keep in him the fight. Against King Mo that is going to be gone.


King Mo himself keeps forgetting about his wonderful wrestling, if they'd meet i'm sure it would mostly be a boxing match where i'd favor Rampage.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mo and Mousasi have a ways to go before they could be in the hunt. Both have strengths but its the weakness's that will hold them back. 

Machida would be able to take Mousasi down at will and Mo can be beat in any number of ways. Jackson is packing a lot of power and would destroy a fighter that can't slip and move, mo may look flashy but his stand up is too underdeveloped for a top fighter.

Barnett should be able to out grapple Cormier, I'm not sold on him being able to push Barnett around on the ground and my bet would be he'll get tapped if he takes Josh down. I might be considered biased though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, they are both exceptional fighters but as we know they both have holes in their fight games. But you have to remember that both of them are basically still rising stars in the MMA world. Machida could definately defeat both of them.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If Mousasi fought "the game" more instead of fighting like it's a real fight he'd have one loss in the last 6 years.


He kicked Mo's ass brutally and tooled Jardine worse than Rampage, but the guy seriously just doesn't understand MMA judging.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Were you even watching his match with King Mo? Mo was practically taking him down at will. You don't kick ass on your back.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Were you even watching his match with King Mo? Mo was practically taking him down at will. You don't kick ass on your back.


Actually you can, and he did. Mousassi IMO should have won that fight, he beat Mo the F up from his back and MO did exactly nothing, nada from the top. It was MO in Mousassis guard getting beaten up from the bottom the entire fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Were you even watching his match with King Mo? Mo was practically taking him down at will. You don't kick ass on your back.





mmaswe82 said:


> Actually you can, and he did. Mousassi IMO should have won that fight, he beat Mo the F up from his back and MO did exactly nothing, nada from the top. It was MO in Mousassis guard getting beaten up from the bottom the entire fight.


mmaswe82 answered it pretty well.


Mousasi kicked Mo's ass HARDCORE in that fight, Mo was battered and didn't land anything on Mousasi from standing or while on top or even any slams. Mo must have hated that fight so much, standing he was getting tooled and when he took Mousasi down he was getting beat up almost as bad.

But srsly if Mousasi read an MMA judging criteria book once he'd probably be the #1 LHW or close to it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you're saying if Mousasi actually paid attention to the unified rules judging he'd be number one? That isn't an excuse. If he was a truely exceptional fighter he'd whipped Mo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> mmaswe82 answered it pretty well.
> 
> 
> Mousasi kicked Mo's ass HARDCORE in that fight, Mo was battered and didn't land anything on Mousasi from standing or while on top or even any slams. Mo must have hated that fight so much, standing he was getting tooled and when he took Mousasi down he was getting beat up almost as bad.
> ...


You must be kidding me. Mousasi and Mo showed just how far behind the UFC curve the SF LHW division is. There cardio was embarassing, not just Mo's but Mousasi's to. I remember watching thinking ha Mousasi is playing the Frank Shamrock/Tito Ortiz game and just letting Mo gas himself out and it was working. Then it became apparent that man Mousasi is just as gassed as Mo. That fight was abysmal and neither guy looked at all credible as a threat to the UFC LHW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Finally someone agrees with me! Thank you Toxic! Both of those guys looked horrible and showed they both had huge gaps in their games.


----------

